# The new/old carb set-up finally on and running



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello all old and new members, Just returning to the site from a lengthy medical vacation (3 years).

I finally got the energy and a reason (insurance payout from carb fire) to put the Dual Quad Ram Air set-up i fabricated about 5 years back onto the 66'. Painted the Offy manifold pontiac blue and ordered a set of 650 Demons for it because of thier small footprint and also I liked the clean design and good reviews as streetable easy to adjust carbs. 

Racer friend came over today and started to set up the carbs for me. Did not get a chance to get out and test the base set-up, but the carbs fired out of the box. As soon as i got my new fuel line back to the tank primed it idled a bit fast until we adjusted the slotted throttle adapter i fabricated to use move the mounting point back 4" so i could still use the OEM throttle cable.

I also took the shop time to flush all fluids, including gas (local station got a bad batch right before Dream Cruise last year and a lot of guys had problems). Removed and cleaned original fuel sock and sending unit, new filter at pump and at carb, new stainless lines tank to carb (getting rid of thr Mr. Gasket generic log and having stainless w/AN's made). 

I'll keep you updated as we shake it down but it sounds mad as He** sitting still, so much for my 15 MPG.....LOL. neat feature about the Demons, the rear ports ar butterflied together and a bit bigger than the fronts so technically it's 6 barrels so they sound like the Quadrajets with that big GRRRRRRRR!!!! when you crack into the secondaries.

Heres a little car porn until i get a chance to get a video up.

Brian


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Welcome back!! Nice car, innovative intake system. Keep us posted.


----------

